#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Electrical Engineeing GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key

## amos.0119

Download previous years question for Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering (GATE) Electrical Engineering with official Answer key. This question paper collection is from the 2003 and note that for some years question paper there may not be answer key.

To Download previous years Question: Click Here: 

Steps to Download:
You will need to login your account, then search for the study material by typing the name of the book in the search book on the home page of the site, go to the particular link then by clicking on the attachment or following the url download will start automatically.

About GATE Exam:
The Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering (GATE) is an all-India examination that primarily tests the comprehensive understanding of various undergraduate subjects in engineering and science. GATE is conducted jointly by the Indian Institute of Science and seven Indian Institutes of Technology (Bombay, Delhi, Guwahati, Kanpur, Kharagpur, Madras and Roorkee) on behalf of the National Coordination Board – GATE, Department of Higher Education, Ministry of Human Resources Development (MHRD), Government of India.

*Syllabus for GATE Electrical Engineering (Latest Syllabus):*

For GATE Electrical Engineering Books: Click Here

*Part 1 ( Common for all branches)*
*a. General Aptitude (GA)* 
*Verbal Ability:* English grammar, sentence completion, verbal analogies, word groups,
instructions, critical reasoning and verbal deduction.

*Numerical Ability:* Numerical computation, numerical estimation, numerical reasoning and data
interpretation. 

*Part 2 (Core mechanical Engineering)
**Section 1: Engineering Mathematics*
*Linear Algebra:* Matrix Algebra, Systems of linear equations, Eigenvalues, Eigenvectors. Calculus: Mean value theorems, Theorems of integral calculus, Evaluation of definite and improper integrals, Partial Derivatives, Maxima and minima, Multiple integrals, Fourier series, Vector identities, Directional derivatives, Line integral, Surface integral, Volume integral, Stokes’s theorem, Gauss’s theorem, Green’s theorem.

*Differential equations:* First order equations (linear and nonlinear), Higher order linear differential equations with constant coefficients, Method of variation of parameters, Cauchy’s equation, Euler’s equation, Initial and boundary value problems, Partial Differential Equations, Method of separation of variables.

*Complex variables:* Analytic functions, Cauchy’s integral theorem, Cauchy’s integral formula, Taylor series, Laurent series, Residue theorem, Solution integrals.

*Probability and Statistics:* Sampling theorems, Conditional probability, Mean, Median, Mode, Standard Deviation, Random variables, Discrete and Continuous distributions, Poisson distribution, Normal distribution, Binomial distribution, Correlation analysis, Regression analysis.

*Numerical Methods:* Solutions of nonlinear algebraic equations, Single and Multi‐step
methods for differential equations.

*Transform Theory:* Fourier Transform, Laplace Transform, z‐Transform.

*Electrical Engineering*
*Section 2: Electric Circuits*
Network graph, KCL, KVL, Node and Mesh analysis, Transient response of dc and ac networks, Sinusoidal steady‐state analysis, Resonance, Passive filters, Ideal current and voltage sources, Thevenin’s theorem, Norton’s theorem, Superposition theorem, Maximum power transfer theorem, Two‐port networks, Three phase circuits, Power and power factor in ac circuits.

*Section 3: Electromagnetic Fields*
Coulomb's Law, Electric Field Intensity, Electric Flux Density, Gauss's Law, Divergence, Electric field and potential due to point, line, plane and spherical charge distributions, Effect of dielectric medium, Capacitance of simple configurations, Biot‐Savart’s law, Ampere’s law, Curl, Faraday’s law, Lorentz force, Inductance, Magnetomotive force, Reluctance, Magnetic circuits,Self and Mutual inductance of simple configurations.

*Section 4: Signals and Systems*
Representation of continuous and discrete‐time signals, Shifting and scaling operations, Linear Time Invariant and Causal systems, Fourier series representation of continuous periodic signals, Sampling theorem, Applications of Fourier Transform, Laplace Transform and z-Transform.

*Section 5: Electrical Machines*
Single phase transformer: equivalent circuit, phasor diagram, open circuit and short circuit tests, regulation and efficiency; Three phase transformers: connections, parallel operation; Auto‐transformer, Electromechanical energy conversion principles, DC machines: separately excited, series and shunt, motoring and generating mode of operation and their characteristics, starting and speed control of dc motors; Three phase induction motors: principle of operation, types, performance, torque-speed characteristics, no-load and blocked rotor tests, equivalent circuit, starting and speed control; Operating principle of single phase induction motors; Synchronous machines: cylindrical and salient pole
machines, performance, regulation and parallel operation of generators, starting of synchronous motor, characteristics; Types of losses and efficiency calculations of electric machines.

*Section 6: Power Systems*
Power generation concepts, ac and dc transmission concepts, Models and performance of transmission lines and cables, Series and shunt compensation, Electric field distribution and insulators, Distribution systems, Per‐unit quantities, Bus admittance matrix, GaussSeidel and Newton-Raphson load flow methods, Voltage and Frequency control, Power factor correction, Symmetrical components, Symmetrical and unsymmetrical fault analysis, Principles of over‐current, differential and distance protection; Circuit breakers, System stability concepts, Equal area criterion.

*Section 7: Control Systems*
Mathematical modeling and representation of systems, Feedback principle, transfer function, Block diagrams and Signal flow graphs, Transient and Steady‐state analysis of linear time invariant systems, Routh-Hurwitz and Nyquist criteria, Bode plots, Root loci, Stability analysis, Lag, Lead and Lead‐Lag compensators; P, PI and PID controllers; State space model, State transition matrix.

*Section 8: Electrical and Electronic Measurements*
Bridges and Potentiometers, Measurement of voltage, current, power, energy and power factor; Instrument transformers, Digital voltmeters and multimeters, Phase, Time and Frequency measurement; Oscilloscopes, Error analysis.

*Section 9: Analog and Digital Electronics*
Characteristics of diodes, BJT, MOSFET; Simple diode circuits: clipping, clamping, rectifiers; Amplifiers: Biasing, Equivalent circuit and Frequency response; Oscillators and Feedback amplifiers; Operational amplifiers: Characteristics and applications; Simple active filters, VCOs and Timers, Combinational and Sequential logic circuits, Multiplexer, Demultiplexer, Schmitt trigger, Sample and hold circuits, A/D and D/A converters, 8085Microprocessor: Architecture, Programming and Interfacing.

*Section 10: Power Electronics*
Characteristics of semiconductor power devices: Diode, Thyristor, Triac, GTO, MOSFET, IGBT; DC to DC conversion: Buck, Boost and Buck-Boost converters; Single and three phase configuration of uncontrolled rectifiers, Line commutated thyristor based converters, Bidirectional ac to dc voltage source converters, Issues of line current harmonics, Power factor, Distortion factor of ac to dc converters, Single phase and three phase inverters, Sinusoidal pulse width modulation.





  Similar Threads: Civil Engineering GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Computer Engineering GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Electrical Engineeing IES Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Mechanical Engineeing GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key Mechanical Engineeing IES Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Thank you amos, Previous year questions always help for final preparation of GATE. Very helphul

----------

